# winter shark fishing



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

i was wondering if anybody has a suggestion for getting shark baits out in the winter. we use a kayak and if its really cold im not wanting to get wet and cold being from florida and all. without a boat i cant think of another way thanks.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

a big trash bag as a sail. or use a cardboard beer box and put the bait inside it and when its out there yank it off lol. works everytime. gotta use a north wind though


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

hell yea man i might have to get you to show me one time. we usually go to the second parking lot after the ft pickens gate but if you go ill meet you wherever if i can go that night. thanks for the info


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

Make a pneumatic bait bazooka and shoot those buggers out into the surf!


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

one word, wetsuit.

when you get back out of the water, two words, thick jacket

viola


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

yea a wetsuit sounds like the way to go. i also think i should just drink more till i dont feel anything!


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

hahaha yea man we usually go every weekend


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

The trash bag thing works ok but then your dumpin plastic bags in the gulf mildly uncool. The box works great with a north wind and it's degradable.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

thats why i use the box. depends on how strong the wind is.


----------



## Mad Hooker (Jun 2, 2010)

Drink whiskey and man up!


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

yea if you have a sit inside kayak you should be fine.


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

yea i guess winter beach fishing you just gotta sack up! cant be a sissy your whole life


----------



## ghost95 (May 4, 2009)

You know how you do DUMB shit when you're a senior in high school. Well, none of us had kayaks or canoes but we decided to try the shark fishing thing a few times, mostly in the summer but a couple times in the late fall, anyway we used a wetsuit and an old long board one of the guys had. Hold the bait between your calves and paddle. Seems I don't ever remember being cold dropping the baits off. I'd like to think I've gotten a little smarter since then....a little.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

dude who you talkin to???


ghost95 said:


> You know how you do DUMB shit when you're a senior in high school. Well, none of us had kayaks or canoes but we decided to try the shark fishing thing a few times, mostly in the summer but a couple times in the late fall, anyway we used a wetsuit and an old long board one of the guys had. Hold the bait between your calves and paddle. Seems I don't ever remember being cold dropping the baits off. I'd like to think I've gotten a little smarter since then....a little.


----------



## local_hooker (Mar 17, 2009)

ghost95 said:


> You know how you do DUMB shit when you're a senior in high school. Well, none of us had kayaks or canoes but we decided to try the shark fishing thing a few times, mostly in the summer but a couple times in the late fall, anyway we used a wetsuit and an old long board one of the guys had. Hold the bait between your calves and paddle. Seems I don't ever remember being cold dropping the baits off. I'd like to think I've gotten a little smarter since then....a little.



Holy Crap ring the dinner bell and come get me ... it is a wonder most of us made it out of high school.. More balls than brains I guess..


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

and just so you know i am a senior or whatever and ask sunshine i started this year off using a surf board and once even waded out and just threw a bait. so dont pity me over something stuupid with your amazing 17 posts. get some cred up and then talk like that to people. i hate when people start crap on here cause they think they are better than everyone.


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

damn is that stuff dangerous? half the time thats exactly what i do to just wade out and chunk it. i thought it was a pretty good idea, i know it worked good.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

yea it works fine you just cant get into deep water. its not dangerous. they wont mess with you. they are after what you are dumping off the board of chunking lol


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

hell it aint fun if theres not at least a little chance of getting hurt anyway.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

jdhkingfisher said:


> and just so you know i am a senior or whatever and ask sunshine i started this year off using a surf board and once even waded out and just threw a bait. so dont pity me over something stuupid with your amazing 17 posts. get some cred up and then talk like that to people. i hate when people start crap on here cause they think they are better than everyone.


Take it easy man. I think he was talkin about himself doing dumb stuff when he was in highschool.

FYI, either plastic or cardboard is still littering so don't get yourself in trouble. Before I got myself addicted to kayak fishing, I've used 2 rods and a ballon alot. One with bright green line, the other with bright yellow or something so I could see if it got wrapped. That way you can pop the bait off the balloon with a 6lbs breakfree and reel the balloon back for reuse. Putting the balloon on a taller rod helps.

Alex


----------



## RickD (Jul 28, 2009)

Yaksquatch said:


> Take it easy man. I think he was talkin about himself doing dumb stuff when he was in highschool.
> 
> 
> 
> I tend to agree with Yaksquatch........just curious, what does the amount of postings have to do with a person being credible here on this forum? I have been reading/following this forum for the past three years; but do not post a lot........and I consider myself most credible......just saying


----------



## ghost95 (May 4, 2009)

jdhkingfisher,

Man WTF is your problem. I was talking about myself doing dumb shit in high school. And as far as "Cred" goes it's not determined by the number of posts you have but rather your actions. Like not taking someone else's rod out to check the guide placement and then letting it get "stolen". Seriously, wipe the chip off your 620 post shoulder and grow the fuck up.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

haha alright stalker


ghost95 said:


> jdhkingfisher,
> 
> Man WTF is your problem. I was talking about myself doing dumb shit in high school. And as far as "Cred" goes it's not determined by the number of posts you have but rather your actions. Like not taking someone else's rod out to check the guide placement and then letting it get "stolen". Seriously, wipe the chip off your 620 post shoulder and grow the fuck up.


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

Not to stir up any more PMS hostilities, but how is the land-based shark fishing in the winter? Is the lack of reports due mainly to the fact that it is freezing and people don't want to yak the baits out?


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

guys just for YI . Im selling the last kites I have, check the link 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Fishing-Kite-Ca...045?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c17d302b5

these are great kites and you can deploy a whole bonita from the beach no kayak needed.


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

As you age, you learn some life lessons. One of those being quality not quantity.


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

+1 on quality of information


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I sweare I see that kid make an ass of himself daily:no:


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

lol thats what i do. aparently


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

when you get into your mid 20's like me you figure out its better to listen to people that know what they're talking about instead of acting like you know everything. I look back a lot at little shit head kids and see that I used to act the same way. When your a teen all you wanna do is be mature and to grow up then when you get older all you wanna do is be younger. Just try not to be ignorant about things


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

lol i wasnt igonorant. i gave my opinion and thought the dude was talking about me. i assumed which was wrong and i said that already. i learn new stuff on here all the time and give my opinion. i dont argue every day. like three times tops. my bad for mis reading a post. leave me alone. its not that serious


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

jdhkingfisher said:


> and just so you know i am a senior or whatever and ask sunshine i started this year off using a surf board and once even waded out and just threw a bait. so dont pity me over something stuupid with your amazing 17 posts. get some cred up and then talk like that to people. i hate when people start crap on here cause they think they are better than everyone.


That's about a stupid comment, post count don't mean shit. You can have 10,000 post but doesn't mean anything, a guy with 100 can contribute 10 times as much as you. Get over yourself. This is not the first time you have played the post card. You have been a member of this forum for 6 months, you don't know even know how good and busy this forum was a year ago before it got bought out.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

haha


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

See I realize how stupid argueing on a public forum is, so you just say a lot of dumb shit and I'll leave it at that.


----------



## USMCPayne (Nov 1, 2010)

i will pull this car over.....i swear.....don't make me do it.


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

keep driving, i wanna see a rumble in the backseat, its cold entertainment is needed lol.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

lol unsubscribing now.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I think the lack of shark reports in the winter is just due to less people fishing. I don't do nearly as much shark fishing from the beach in the winter just because I get lazy and figure eating a big bowl of hot chili sounds better than paddling a dead stingray past the bar. Theres no doubt that the sharks are still there and it seems that although I've always caught less of them in the winter, the ones I do get are usually big.


----------



## Sushi maker (Jun 3, 2010)

I have seen loads of content on here from you jdhkingfisher. I sincerely hope you do not drop the forum. Pull the leather skin from tackle box and grow as you fish with us.
I have yet to meet a person without flaws. I respect the people who recognize and adapt their style to the many who cannot. I encourage you to step forward in 2011 with this idealism in your heart! Flat seas and bent poles dude! Oh FYI im fidy three and happy!


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks Chris, hoping to camp this week sometime and wanna break the 6' mark.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

joe bag o donuts said:


> Thanks Chris, hoping to camp this week sometime and wanna break the 6' mark.


Heres motivation! One of the last sharks I got this fall, 97" great hammerhead.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

*getting shark bait out*

Ok, I have an idea, although it might be a bad one! I wondered if you could load your bait into a potatoe gun and shoot it out beyond the waves?? I never shot one, but I understand that they will shoot a tater a long ways.


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

ive seen it done before but it was with smaller bait

i even saw a system for sale, it was basically a potato gun but made with tougher more durable parts and you loaded it a certain way and charged it up with a tank or compressor

problem i see with it is the size and weight of bait


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

This was a most entertaining thread to read


----------



## fishingcanada (Oct 21, 2010)

The first thing you are going to need is a few shark rods and reels. You will want to have something so that they cannot spool all your line out then rip the rod out of your hand. You will want to have a big rod and reel like a boat rod. You will also need some sort of mode to get your bait out in the water casting it will not work since you are going to have about a 10 foot steel cable leader. You will want a kayak or small boat to run your baits out. I think the best rod to use is a big boat rod so that you ca catch anything, when you are shark fishing you can catch other things besides sharks, other fish eat the same stuff that a shark will.


----------

